# ما هو التيربو و ما طريقة عمله ؟ ؟؟؟؟



## محمد حسن نصر (6 أغسطس 2007)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ما هو التيربو و ما طريقة عمله ؟ 
يستعمل التيربو في الكثير من السيارات الأوروبية بشكل أساسي و طبيعي سوئا على محركات الأربعة سلندر أو الستة أو حتى الإثني عشر سلندر كما في المرسديس S التي تأتي بشاحنين تيربو 
كثر الكلام عن التيربو فما هو التيربو و ما طريقة عمله ؟ ‍
التيربو هو شاحن هوائي للمحرك يعمل بطريقة ميكانيكية بحتة استعمل أول مرة في سيارات فولفو كان هدفه رفع قوة المحرك بأقل التكاليف و إعطاء عزم يرضي الجميع استعملته فولفو أولا على سياراتها ذات الأربع سلندر و انتشر بشكل كبير بين الماركات فنراه اليوم يوجد على تريلات المرسديس و سطحات النقل هيونداي و جميع سيارات شركة ساب السويدية و السيارات الصغيرة لسيات و ميزة إضافية في بعض السيارات الرياضية مثل Z350 و الهوندا بريليود و فئات جديدة باسم سيارات صغيرة رياضية خارقة مثل الانسر ايفولوشن و الإمبريزا WRX و غيرها .
فلنتعلم المزيد عن هذه القطعة المثيرة 
مما يتكون نظام التيربو؟
يتكون نظام التيربو من عدة أجزاء منها : 
1. قطعة التيربو نفسها :
و تقسم قطعة التيربو الى قطعتين متلاسقتين :
1. قطعة الكمبريسر compressor و وظيفته سحب الهواء من الخارج إلى داخل المكينة و عادة ما تكون من الكروم و الألمنيوم.
2. قطعة التوربين Turbine و وظيفتها استقبال الهواء الخارج من المكينة الى بقية نظام العادم بالسيارة Exhaust system و هي سبيكة تكون مصنعة من الحديد و الألمنيوم و كثير ما يصاف اليها السيراميك . (انظر الشكل)
2. مبرد الهواء (Intercooler) :
و هي في الواقع قطعة تشبه شبك المكيف إلى حد ما و وظيفتها تبريد الهواء الداخل إلى المحرك من قطعة التيربو لتقليل حرارة الهواء المضغوط الى المحرك حتى لا ترتفع حرارته من ضغط التيربو بعضها يعمل بالهواء و اغلبها بالماء (انظر الشكل)
. الوست جيت Waste Gate Valve :
هو بلف يوجد بقطعة التيربو او بقربه من جهة التوربين له دور بالتحكم بضغط التيربو عن طريق فوهة صغيرة به و الصور تكفي عن الشرح :
السؤال الأهم :
كيف يعمل نظام التيربو ؟
يعمل نظام التيربو كما أسلفنا بطريقة ميكانيكية بحتة ...
فعندما يعمل المحرك بطبيعة الحال فإنه يسحب الهواء و البنزين و يسبب انفجاراً داخل السلندر و يخرج العادم فلنتوقف عند العادم .
يركب القسم التوربيني في فتحة الهدرز التي يخرج منها العادم من المحرك ليحرك المروحة بداخل القسم التوربيني و يكمل طريقة لبقية نظام العادم بالسيارة تحريكه لهذه المروحة الموصولة بعمود شفت صغير يربطه بقسم الكمبريسر يؤدي إلى تحريك المروحة الأخرى التي بالتالي تسحب الهواء عبر هذا القسم إلى داخل مجرى الهواء الموصول بمبرد يمر خلاله لتخفيض درجة الحرارة ثم ينتقل الى المحرك من خلال مجرى آخر*​


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (6 أغسطس 2007)

*تعرف على شواحن ال turbo و ال Supercharger*

يعتبر استخدام الشواحن من افضل الانظمة المستخدمة لاستخراج القوة و التى تستطيع ان تحصل على قوة تتعدى 300% من قوة المحرك الاصلية و لكن يلزم لاستخدام الشواحن الكثير من التعديلات الخاصة حتى لا ينفجر المحرك و لتصلح السيارة للاستخدام اليومى فهناك سيارات معدلة مثل Jun Skyline و هيا سيارة نيسان سكاى لاين معدلة بالكامل من شركة JUN و قد بلغت قوتهاا ال 1000 حصان بفضل استخدام الشواحن و لكن فى المقابل غير اكتر من 90% من اجزاء السيارة الاصلية باجزاء رياضية تنتجها شركات التعديل خصيصا حتى يمكن تشغيل هذه المحركات و لضمان طول التشغيل ايضا.

نبذة تاريخية:

الشواحن التربينية سواء كانت turbo او supercharger ليست بالاختراع الجديد فلقد ولدت فكرة التربو فى اوروبا لاستخدامه فى المحركات عالية الاداء المكونة من ثمانية اسطوانات فيما اكثر بغرض استخدامها فى سباقات الفورميلا 1 F1 و كانت اول السيارات التجارية التى استخدمت التربو هي السيارة سابSaab 900 السويدية و كانت موديل 1978 م.
و ال Supercharger استخدم قبل الحرب العالمية الثانية فى السيارات المخصصة للسباقات فلقد 
استخدمته شركة مرسيدس فى سيارتها التى اشتركت فى سباقات Grad prix.
كما ان استخدامات الشواحن التربينية لا يقتصر على السيارات فحسب ففى الحرب العالمية الثانية استخدم ايضا فى الطائرات المدنية مثل البوينج B-29 و الطائرات الحربية مثل Superforess Bomber الالمانية .
فكرة العمل باختصار:

هدف عمل جميع الشواحن التربينية سواء كانت turbo او superchargers هى الحصول على قوة اضافية عن طريق ادخال كمية اكبر من الهواء الى غرفة الاحتراق داخل المحرك ,
فكلما زادت نسبة الهواء الداخل للمحرك كلما زادت كمية الوقود التى سيقدر المحرك على حرقها و من ثما الحصول على المزيد من القوة.
بما يوصل التربو:

يوصل التربو بالاحزاء الاتية
1- فتحة ال Intake و هى الفتحة المسؤلة عن ادخال الهواء الازم للاحتراق الى المحرك.
2- فتحة ال Exhaust المسؤلة عن اخراج العادم الناتح من الاحتراق داخل المحرك.
3- فلتر الهواء.


[






هذه الصورة للتوصيلات 





مكونات التربو الاساسية:
يتكون التربو من ثلاث اجزاء اساسية:
1- عجلة التوربين Turbine wheel.
2- عجلة ال Compressor wheel .
3- ال Waste gate .

كيف يعمل التربو:
تقوم فكرة عمل التربو على الاستفادة من غازات العادم الناتجة من الاحتراق داخل المحرك عن طريق استخدام هذه الغازات فى تدوير عجلة توربين التربو و التى تدور بسرعات خيالية تفوق قدرة اقوى المحركات على الدوران (تصل عدد الدورات الى 150 الف دورة فى الدقيقة)
و لكن هذه العجلة لن تضخ غازات العادم مرة اخرى الى المحرك لذا نجد ان عجلة التوربين مثبتة الى عجلة تدوير اخرى تسمى Compressor wheel و هى المسؤلة عن ضخ الهواء الى المحرك (و ليس ضخ غازات العادم حيث ان غازات العادم تستخدم فى تدوير غجلة التوربين فقط).
وهذه الغازات تزيد كلما زادت عدد دورات المحرك(كلما زادت الدورات كلما زاد معدل الاحتراق) بالتالى كلما زادت عدد دورات المحرك كلما زادت كمية الهواء المضغوطة من قبل التربو الى المحرك و تزيد القوة حتى تصل الى الذروة فى اعلى دورة من دورات المحرك.
ينتج عن غازات العادم التى تضخ الى التربو ارتفاع فى الضغط قد يتسبب فى انفجار التربو لذا تقوم ال wastegate باخراج الغازات الغير مرغوب فيها داخل التربو و التى قدد تتسبب فى ضغط زائد قد يؤذى التربو (اى ان ال waste gate تعمل كصمام يفتح و يغلق وقت اللزوم) .


[[



]]

نيسان سكايلاين وصلت قوتها الى 750 حصان بفضل التعديلات على نظام الشواحن الخاص بيها




الفرق بين التربو و ال Supercharger




يقوم التربو و Supercharger بنفس المهمة وهى ضغط مزيد من الهواء الى المحرك و لكن الاختلاف يكمن 
فى ان التربو يستمد قوة تشغيله من غازات العادم و لكن ال Supercharger يستمد قوة تشغيله من المحرك مباشرة حيث يوصل بالمحرك عن طريق سير و هذا السير هو المسؤل عن تدوير عجلة Compressor 
(يوصل هذا السير بنفس طريقة توصيل مضخة الماء بالمحرك) .

1-الميزة من استخدام الSupercharger فى ان القوة المستخرجة على الدورات المنخفضة تكون اكبر من القوة المستخرجة من التربو على نفس الدورات .

2-من عيوب التربو هيا ان حتى تصل غازات العادم الى عجلة التوربين و تدور العجلة ياخذ بعض من الوقتو كلما كبر التربو و كبرت عجلة التوربين فان غازات العادم ستاخذ وقت اطول للتدوير العجلة 
اى ان هناك بعض من الوقت يستلزم لتظهر القوة الناتجة من التربو و هذه المشكلة لها مصتلح يطلق عليه Turbo lag وهذه المشكلة لا تظهر فى ال Supercharger حيث ان يستمد القوة الازمة لتدوير عجلة ال Compressor من المحرك مباشرة.
3-نظام ال Supercharger كنظام اسهل فى التركيب و اقل تعقيدا من نظام التربو و لكنه اغلى ثمنا ايضا.



انواع التربو:

* (single turbo) اى تربو واحد .
* (twin turbochargers) عدد 2 تربو من نفس الحجم يعملوا فى نفس الوقت (لتفادى مشكلة الturbo lag ففى معظم الاحوال يكونوا ذو حجم ضغير ولكهم يؤدى اداء تربو كبير حجمه يساوى حجمهم مجتمعين و لكن فى الحالة تفادانا مشكلة ال turbo lag
* ( Sequential turbochargers ) فى هذه الحالة يركب عدد 2 تربو واحد ذو حجم ضغير و اخر كبير ,حيث ان الصغير سيعمل لنحصل على القوة المستخرجة على دورات منخفضة
( فنتفادى مشكلة ال turbo lag (و الكبير سيعمل لنحصل على لبقوة على الدورات الاعلى


----------



## احمد1970 (7 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## طارق الصافي (7 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً اخي الكريم 
والله معلومات مفيدة وجهد جميل


----------



## medo66800 (7 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا
شكرا شكرا
شكرا 
شكراشكرا


----------



## islamovic (7 أغسطس 2007)

انت مهندس جامد


----------



## emely (7 أغسطس 2007)

موضوع شيق انا مشروع تخرجي كان عن دراسه اثر التيربو على موتور ديزل 150 سسي يعني من المستحيل انه يركب عليه تيربو بس الحمدلله جبنا كومبريسور هوا كهربائي وعملناله توصيله مع الاintake Valve حتى يدخل الهواء المظغوط على السلندر ويحسن من كفاءه العمل وهيك طلعت نتائج رائعه وصلت في بعضها الي 50 بالميه تقريبا زيارده في البور.. كان مشروع رائع ومشكور تاني


----------



## عبدالغفار عيسى (20 أغسطس 2007)

بصراحة معلومات فى غاية الروعة شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (23 أغسطس 2007)

اشكركم جميعا 
وارجو من العضوemely ارسال لنا شرح مفصل لتجربته وشكرا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (24 أغسطس 2007)

الأخ محمد حسن نصر .

تحية طيبة .

فعلا موضوع رائع وتشكر عليه .

لدي استفسار عن سيارات السباق .

لماذا يتم دفع سيارة السباق لأجل تشغيلها ؟

وشكرا مقدما .

البغدادي .


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (25 أغسطس 2007)

والله يا اخ شكري مش لاقي اجابة اقتنع بيها علشان اقولها

وياريت يكون حد من الاعضاء عندو الاجابة 
وشكرا


----------



## هندسة قوى (26 أغسطس 2007)

اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## احمد مؤنس (27 أغسطس 2007)

متشكر جداااا أخي 
ويارب ربنا يبارك فيك ويزيدك ويجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد ابراهيم عثمان (27 أغسطس 2007)

السلامو عليكو 

مشكور اخ محمد على المعلومات الرائعه


----------



## mmk321 (27 أغسطس 2007)

100100:55:  :55:


----------



## أحمددين (27 أغسطس 2007)

شكراً على المعلومة القيمة،،،،،،،،


----------



## mu86 (27 أغسطس 2007)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## حمادة هندسة (28 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات الغالية ربنا يبارك فى عمرك


----------



## أبوفراس (29 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خير على المشاركة الرائعة


----------



## islam2a (29 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## alaa_mokhtar (31 أغسطس 2007)

الف الف شكر موضوع بامانة جامد جدا


----------



## altarrah82 (1 سبتمبر 2007)

شكراً جزيلا أخي


----------



## العلم حياة (1 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
مجهود رائع 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## الطائر الأزرق (1 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرأ جزيلاً على هذا النبذة المختصرة


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (11 سبتمبر 2007)




----------



## محمد العايدى (12 سبتمبر 2007)

جااااااااااااامد جدا الف شكر يا هندسة


----------



## محمد العايدى (12 سبتمبر 2007)

موضوع جااااامد شكرا يا باشمهندس


----------



## سمير شربك (9 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا موضوع جيد جدا


----------



## shadi-ayman (9 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خير انشاء الله


----------



## عماد منذر (9 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## عبد اللطيف الوشلي (10 مارس 2010)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز على الجهد وهذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## commander 15 (10 مارس 2010)

supercharger يتم إدارته بواسطة سير واحيانا مباشرة مع ترس الكام شافت ويسمى احيانا 
BLOWER
بارك الله فيكم جميعا​


----------



## بنوتة مسلمة (23 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرااااااا


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (25 مارس 2010)

[FONT=&quot]جزاك الله خيرا على المعلومات القيمة.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] أريد فقط أن أضيف بعض القوانين الفيزيائية البسيطة التي يرتكز عليها نظام التوربو[/FONT].
[FONT=&quot]ان الفلسفة التي يرتكز عليها هذا النظام هي زيادة كثافة مزيج الاحتراق و حسب قانون الغازات المثالية [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ P V = M R T 
P V = ρ V R T
ρ= P/R T 
[FONT=&quot]أي لزيادة الكثافة يجب زيادة الضغط و هذا يتطلب القطعتين[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]Turbine, compressor [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]و زيادة الضغط ينتج عنه زيادة قي درجة الحرارة و هدا شىء سلبي ادا ما تمعنا في القانون الأخير و[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لجعل درجة حرارة الهواء ثابتة يجب ادماج ما يسمى ب[/FONT]*​ *Intercooler **[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​


----------



## عبده ليفر (30 مارس 2010)

thank you very much


----------



## hakim1971 (28 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## alith (28 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خير على هدهى المعلومات


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (1 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي الافادة


----------



## halim07 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## حسنى النجار (5 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## علي العامر (14 يناير 2011)

مجهود رائع شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا لك


----------



## م معاويه (10 مايو 2011)

موضوع جميل وشيق وكان هاجس بي النسبة لي في شرحو مششششششششششششششششششششكككككككككووووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ابوبكر عبده (11 مايو 2011)

شكرا لك و,


----------



## اياد كاظم كريم (11 مايو 2011)

مشكورين وننتظر المزيد على هل الموضوع


----------



## وائل البحراوى (11 مايو 2011)

هو دة الكلام 
وناولنى مفتاح 12 بلدى


----------



## حسام الدين أسامة (11 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء وزادكم علما


----------



## ابو حنف 2 (12 مايو 2011)

موضوع جميل و مفيد


----------

